# PC won't reset to factory settings!



## iContact (Jan 16, 2016)

Greetings everyone,
I tried to reset my pc to factory settings. I choose the option to erase my hard drive and restore my pc to factory settings. After I clicked the reset button, my pc restarted and my monitor was black. My keyboard, mice, and my headphone's lights were on, but they turn off and on every few seconds. Can anyone please help me resolve this issue? 
Thank you!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Did you create a recovery set of DVDs or USB drive from the PC before you started this 
OR did the PC come with a recovery DVD ?

you may be able to create a bootable USB drive / DVD from here

This may work 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media
It should be for retail copies - But it has been know to re-install W8.1 onto an OEM PC


----------



## iContact (Jan 16, 2016)

hello and thank you replying to my post mr. wayne. The pc I have came with recovery. Do you have skype or something that We can use to talk with? This may be a bit too much to ask, but I really need help and I'm not really a tech guy. I want to describe everything or maybe even show u a video of what's going on with my pc. Thank you.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry we do not allow remote support or off forum help via skype etc 


> The pc I have came with recovery.


 was that a USB drive or a set of DVDs


----------



## iContact (Jan 16, 2016)

It was on the computer, like there was a folder on my computer with a file that said recovery and not to delete it.


----------



## iContact (Jan 16, 2016)

As of right now I can't do anything on this computer! When I power it on, NOTHING shows on my monitor. I was wondering if I can fix this by accessing the inside of my computer? maybe move something or unplug and replug in something inside the computer case? I do have another pc downstairs, maybe u can point me to something i can download onto a usb and use the usb on the broken pc? thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the make and model - we maybe able to use the onboard recovery using one of the F keys as it boots up


----------



## iContact (Jan 16, 2016)

it is a HP envy 700 pc series
serial number: MXX3220D4X
Product number: H5Q09AA#ABA
model number: 700-074
is there anymore info you need? thanks.


----------



## iContact (Jan 16, 2016)

etaf said:


> whats the make and model - we maybe able to use the onboard recovery using one of the F keys as it boots up


it is a HP envy 700 pc series
serial number: MXX3220D4X
Product number: H5Q09AA#ABA
model number: 700-074
is there anymore info you need? thank


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try
Turn off your computer.

As you power it back on tap the F11 key.

This will load recovery manager.

This will have the option for a system restore or a system recovery.


----------



## iContact (Jan 16, 2016)

didn't work. nothing is displaying on the monitor, the monitor has no reaction to the PC powering on, lights on my keyboard and mouse are constantly turning on and off.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you see the PC makers logo as it starts up - or nothing


----------

